# Recently I feel like what I imagine it's like to be Scotty



## Nick (Jul 14, 2014)

Like in a million places at once. Work has been nuts. Two kids under 2 at home has been nuts (really awesome, but insanely busy!). Sleep has been sporadic. Between some video work I've been doing, AlpineZone backend stuff, projects around the house, and just the non stop kids birthdays and holidays and events I feel like my attention span has gotten down to about four seconds. 

People will come into my cube at work and talk to me and I feel like it takes every ounce of energy to focus on the words they are saying and to comprehend it. 

Maybe time for some ADHD medication or something? I don't know if it's burnout or what. 

I've got a vacation coming up next week in South Carolina. I can't remember the last time I have been this excited to unplug from work for a bit and just relax. Whew!

How's everyone else doing this summer so far 

PS; does that thread title make sense? I had to read it like four times to see if the sentence was correct.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 14, 2014)

Summer is good so far. Trying to find a good mountain bike to buy, closing on a piece of land in unincorporated Golden so I can build a house, and taking online college courses

P.S Personally I would've worded the title "Recently I've imagined what it feels like to be Scotty." But I feel like what I type on AZ is mumbled and incoherent at times as well though, so I may not be the best authority


----------



## Nick (Jul 14, 2014)

That might be a better title. 

Although technically, isn't imagining what it feels like to be scotty, different from feeling like how I imagine Scotty to feel? The first makes it sound like I was sitting around imagining being Scotty. The second one says I'm feeling a certain way and I wonder if this is how Scotty feels? haha. Either way the point is made. Maybe even moreso by this post.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 14, 2014)

"2 Kids under 2 " LOL . It gets better when they're out of diapers! As you get older you'll look back on this time as "the good ol days"
2 in their 20's and a 7yr old , I have been blessed to relive some of the good ol days, I hope I don't screw it up.

You just need to sit in a quiet place and decompress every once in a while , mentally go to your "Happy Place"

I made a career move in 2008 and started a buisness, Summers out of control busy now. But when I first started when things were slow I would worry about enough money coming in , having time to think made me second guess my decision.
Unemployment vs Distraction , 
I think Scotty might have too much time to think right now. 

My middle kid has a part time job and has been frustrated trying to find a full time .
has no interst in my work. 

The carrot at the end of the stick is Skiing! Almost have all my ski boot build materials , epoxy, carbon fiber , buckles , walk pads ,velco straps ,sole matrerial , waiting for the liners , design is 90%


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2014)

Nick it only gets crazier!  I have four boys that played sports and were involved in other stuff and they had us driving everywhere plus keeping track of after school stuff gets crazy too!  Two under two are the easy years!  Lucky for my wife and I - I kids never were involved in winter sports except for skiing.

Having trouble focusing on people who are talking to you - I understand that and that too will stay the same.


.......


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 15, 2014)

Go with the flow, believe it or not, you're going to turn around and wonder where the time went. My Son will be 25 next month, it seems like yesterday he was a toddler, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 15, 2014)

It is called LIFE ,Nick . THIS is all part of the deal,it is a series of evolving events , most of which generate "a degreeof Eustress, or good stress, and some ~~~ career Stress ~~~~.   The trick is maintaining areal committment to centering your life , prioritizing your committments , STOP needing to be loved by all especially at work and focusing on putiing ALL the BIG stones in your jar b4 letting the little stones consume your time .

It evolves , it changes , but the one CONSTANT that YOU and only You can control is HOW YOU Choose to react ! read about Victor Franckel ( sp) sometime . he was captured by the  Nazi,s and endured .  

in the end things come full cycle , your kids mature ,develop and hopefully become like you in many traits , values and behaviours . As far as job related stress , a great piece of wisdom that was passed on to me may help  . It is far better to be respected and with almost any given situation " A hundred yrs from now , "no one will give a rats ass" about this task ,etc .

Just take vacations ,they are there for a reason .  WE all NEED them , a whipped Nicky ain't no good to no one 

Enjoy! As your goal RETIREMENT is fantastic , i define it as "adolescence WITH $$$$"

warp


----------



## jimk (Jul 15, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> It is called LIFE...in the end things come full cycle ,


As a father of four I can tell you one thing about family life:  *you will never be bored *for the rest of your life.  

Speaking of full cycle, my memory impaired 91 year old MIL moved in with us on an emergency basis in February.  She's still here.  In so many ways it is like having a toddler back in the household.  My wife is a saint and leading/coordinating the caregiving.  I didn't picture this scenario as I approached retirement, but God works in mysterious ways.  This woman and her husband were really good to us when our kids were the age of your kids, even built us a home!  We've been given the opportunity to _prove_ our gratitude.  She has an adequate retirement income and is not a financial drain on us, but very big physical and emotional challenge.  I'm rather religious and trust in the Lord to see us through, but I have it easy.  It's my wife I'm worried about who's handling the lion's share of the stress and demands of the situation.
PS:  I hope Scotty lands on his feet and finds gainful employment.  That is really important for the self esteem of a young adult.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 15, 2014)

Jim i believe that  you will be given the strength to do what is right . I too am a firm believer that we are never given a challenge by the Lord that we are incapable of handling , if we Endure, Persevere and ask for help . Just keep on ,keeping on . 

All the best to you and your family in this labor of love,

warp


----------



## jimk (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks WarpDaddy and I apologize to Nick for sharing a little vignette from my own life and hijacking his thread. :dunce:


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2014)

Title seems a bit disrespectful to Scotty.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 15, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> Title seems a bit disrespectful to Scotty.



Yup. NO misspelled words.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 15, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Yup. NO misspelled words.


Not Cool


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 16, 2014)

Soorrrrrry Nick. Vacation should be grat for you. i sure you will have great memories of yoir family tikes from now as you get older.  I been having fin summer lots of biking and hiking and job search has been ok. Thanks for thre great title.  i probably have to go to labor job but thst ok. . i have a few connections. Been nice not getting up at 420 am everyday for work. i skiped lots of etuff i was planning on co.certs wise..


----------



## Abubob (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you, Scotty, for clearing things up.  Hope your work search improves.


----------



## Nick (Jul 16, 2014)

hahahaha  

Scotty I'm just joking you know. Glad you are making progress in the job hunt. 

Thanks all. It sure is interesting! I love every minute of it. It's just so nonstop crazy.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh my...you have it easy.  I have 3 kids, 3 homes and a FT job in city.  With 2 kids I still tried to do normal things - like keep the house nice and clean, send thank you notes, read the notes that come home from school, make play dates...  With #3 - it's now survival - if they need it or they'll starve/die/flunk out of school it gets one...otherwise it's son the 'nice to have' list.  BUT...I will gladly let a pan sit in the sink dirty for an hour and ride a bike with a kid, sit around and chat with teen instead of balancing bank account... you pick/choose when there is never enough time to go around.  And with  my kids spaced over 10 years, I have definitely learned to appreciate LIFE and not the CRAP that goes with it  

Skiing is my salvation...I've pretty much given up myself to my kids...except skiing...still get in 50-60 days/year - they are all great skiers now, they really had no choice because Mom is selfish and makes them go every weekend - I'm a meany 

Summer is fabulous   My oldest graduated HS in Bogota in June...big trip down there, whole family...got to experience World Cup with Colombians (OMG...they make the super bowl look like a regular old sunday game!).  Getting her ready for college...middle kid graduated from 8th grade same day (had to miss it   ) and little 8yo is sharp as whip and got so into WC soccer, it was awesome, and is double excited to play this fall (travel soccer, he's a great player already).  I have 2 weeks vacation coming up  

And...Nick...now is a certain type of "tired"...it's physically exhausting.  But once they get to be teens it's a different kind of exhaustion...figuring out what to do and how to motivate so they don't become derilicts in life!  I really long for the "easy" days that required manpower...but not too much brain power.  I feel outwitted day after day !!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 16, 2014)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/116634-First-World-Problems


----------



## snoseek (Jul 16, 2014)

I know you guys adore you're children and that's awesome....I like my nephews and have crazy fun with them but this thread is a pleasant reminder that I'm happy to never had kids.....a little bit of simple planning and a whole lot of luck. I'm 41 and think about this every single day of my life, it's relief to me.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 16, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I know you guys adore you're children and that's awesome....I like my nephews and have crazy fun with them but this thread is a pleasant reminder that I'm happy to never had kids.....a little bit of simple planning and a whole lot of luck. I'm 41 and think about this every single day of my life, it's relief to me.




conversely, i have 2 kids and regret immensely not having a 3rd.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## jimk (Jul 16, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I know you guys adore you're children and that's awesome....I like my nephews and have crazy fun with them but this thread is a pleasant reminder that I'm happy to never had kids.....a little bit of simple planning and a whole lot of luck. I'm 41 and think about this every single day of my life, it's relief to me.


It's all good and great virtue can be found down every path in life.  My wife has to continually coax me into parenting.  Helicopter parent I am NOT.  The best feeling, however, I get from parenting is the knowledge that I gave four other people the chance to enjoy this life.  Despite all the sweat and toil, the joy far, far outweighs any pain.  

Especially when I get them all on a ski hill


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 16, 2014)

My family means everything to me,and when i had my heart attack 5 yrs ago and faced my own mortality ,my adult children were amazing in terms of what they did to help my wife and i during that period . It was strong motivation for me to choose to behave positively and not go negative at all as a result of the MI . the recovery was swift and effective and the quality of life remains high . My point simply is family can be a tremendous motivator as well as a nurturing environment that adds very positively to one,s state of being  .

And grandkids are amazing , i get to ski with the whole crew every season and now with the eldest a. Jr in Rx school we have a wonderful history together . This saturday all of them and their parents are here at the River for a week of goodtimes during our towns annual week. Long Seaway Festival  .then we do itall again at christmas for a week of skiing


----------



## marcski (Jul 17, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> My family means everything to me,and when i had my heart attack 5 yrs ago and faced my own mortality ,my adult children were amazing in terms of what they did to help my wife and i during that period . It was strong motivation for me to choose to behave positively and not go negative at all as a result of the MI . the recovery was swift and effective and the quality of life remains high . My point simply is family can be a tremendous motivator as well as a nurturing environment that adds very positively to one,s state of being  .
> 
> And grandkids are amazing , i get to ski with the whole crew every season and now with the eldest a. Jr in Rx school we have a wonderful history together . This saturday all of them and their parents are here at the River for a week of goodtimes during our towns annual week. Long Seaway Festival  .then we do itall again at christmas for a week of skiing



You the man, Warp. Great to hear you're well and enjoying the family.  How's the Boldt Castle up by you?  I recently read a story on it and how it is America's greatest castle.

And hang in there Nick...it gets physically easier although, perhaps, mentally tougher as they age.  Still, my kids are the best thing in my life.  Life would be far less fulfilling without them.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 17, 2014)

THANKS Marc , you are a top shelf kinda guy !!  i truly enjoy reading about your skiing adventures and what u and the family are involved with . Boldt Castle is a very beautiful site,   The story of Heart Island and George Boldt and his connection with the Waldorff Astoria and his great love for his wife are the stuff of local legend . 

Of equal beauty is the Castle Boathouses . You fuys should visit the 1000 Islands sometime , there are many beautiful spots to seeand enjoy . if you like Boldt read up on TIP ( The Thousand Islands Park) It is a Victorian era village on Wellesley Island that has beautifully restored Victorian " painted ladies" huge summer homes for the turn of the century wealthy set .  These homes and the village are a time warp but active in the summer .seriously cool place . rival Martha Vinyard except MORE pristine and frankly in my opinion higher end







 of local legend . 






OTE=marcski;848386]You the man, Warp. Great to hear you're well and enjoying the family.  How's the Boldt Castle up by you?  I recently read a story on it and how it is America's greatest castle.

And hang in there Nick...it gets physically easier although, perhaps, mentally tougher as they age.  Still, my kids are the best thing in my life.  Life would be far less fulfilling without them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dlague (Jul 17, 2014)

Nick, you will learn to make it up as you go.  What was important before may take a backseat to kids and family.   I am on the opposite end of the children spectrum.  Three have graduated and one left at home so it feels like it is getting easier.  With three out of the house I find ski season a little sad sometimes because I loved skiing with the boys and my wife.  While there are some trying times, there will many rewards in the form of happiness, laughter, pride and love.  One thing to point out though, just because your kids eventually grow up and move on, they stay in your lives and often come back for advise, to think things through or to even just plain tell you about their lives - that is amazing!

Toughest years - 17 & 18!  Our third 18 year old has become our toughest challenge.  Oddly enough he is the only on to go to private school with some privileged kids - not sure if that means anything - but odd. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## legalskier (Jul 17, 2014)

I saw this on Woot today and thought of Scotty:

*SP420BK 420 High-Fi Portable Bluetooth Speaker*


http://electronics.woot.com/offers/420-high-fi-portable-bluetooth-speaker-3?ref=gh_el_2_s_txt


----------



## Edd (Jul 17, 2014)

legalskier said:


> I saw this on Woot today and thought of Scotty:
> 
> *SP420BK 420 High-Fi Portable Bluetooth Speaker*
> 
> ...



"Blaze" your music....nice.


----------

